# need pics of factory 6x9 please



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

hey everybody, i needs pics of the factory 6x9, from inside the car and from the trunk if possible. thanks.


----------



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Can you be more specific?


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I think he wants pics to see how the factory installed Pioneer speakers are wired and mounted. He posted in my 6x9 thread stating his interest in mounting 6x9's as well.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah i want pics of the inside of the speakers, right under the rear window, and then a few from the mounting from inside the trunk area.


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

Can anybody hook us up. i live an hour from the dealership or i would just go look at one. thanks. Larry


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

can anybody get these pics for me?


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Gee, take pictures of my new cruze. This will be a tough one...but I make the sacrifice.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

Pic of the subwoofer from the inside. Yes that is how the brochure from chev refers to them.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

....many thanks to you, *lostjaun*, from everybody here with a _curiosity!_


----------



## LARRY01Z28 (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

do all factory sub covers have the grill cover? the ones i saw at the dealer did not have em.


----------

